# Low light hardy plants that will survive mbuna?



## jschall (Apr 2, 2009)

Any ideas?


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

Anabus (sp?) is a good plant. Grows in nicely and looks great. Dont actually stick it in the substrate just wedge it inbetween some rocks and it will grow alot better.


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Vallis, Java Fern and African Sword also work. They don't eat the plants, but they do pull at the edges, which can dislodge or uproot the plant. Getting the substrate rooted plants going quickly is the best option. A good root tab will help this process no end. It also helps to plant away from where the fish traditionally dig.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

do these require co2 .. can they survive in low light and no added co2?


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes they will grow without CO2 and in low light (low light would be no light aimed at aiding plant growth)


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

+1 on Anubias. My mbuna nibble at it a bit but it grows nicely. I have them wedged between rocks so I can even move them when I want.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Java moss........ 8)


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

I tried Java moss, but could I actually get it to attach to anything! When I had limited success the fish just pulled it to bits and my tank ended up looking like a seaweed mess. spent weeks pulling it out of filter inlets and media...


----------

